
Nokia reports $1.7 billion loss, "challenging" market for new Windows Phone 7 - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/04/19/nokia_reports_17_billion_loss_challenging_market_for_new_windows_phone_7_lumia.html
======
zmonkeyz
It would help to have your flagship phone on multiple networks.

